# Weird hand shaped diffuser



## polaroidscene (Jan 24, 2008)

So i was watching qvc or one of those weird shopping shows and they were selling this hair diffusor that was shaped like a hand and it was green apparently it has 360 degrees for hair drying but it made the girls curls look really pretty i know when i use my diffusor my hair gets frizzy and just not pretty oh but i found it ..its called DevaFuser

DevaFuser and DevaCurl Spray Set at HSN.com


----------



## KellyB (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh that is strange looking.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah it is on the show you just attach it to your blowdryer and run underneath your hair....i laughed when i first saw it but i bet it dives a good head scratch hehe

i watched the video on the site and the curls come out beautifully and it does make sense on why the hair frizzes from a regular diffusor


----------



## monniej (Jan 24, 2008)

hey, i saw this on hsn the other night and i was very tempted! i need a defuser and this one is made specifically for curly haired girls!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 25, 2008)

That scares me.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 25, 2008)

My stylist introduced me to this diffuser: (I'll do my best to describe it)

It's soft, meshy, black material that attaches to the nozzle with an elastic.

It diffuses the air gently onto the hair. And I don't clunk myself on the head like I did with the large, plastic attachments.

I'm sure Goody sells it.


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *polaroidscene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So i was watching qvc or one of those weird shopping shows and they were selling this hair diffusor that was shaped like a hand and it was green apparently it has 360 degrees for hair drying but it made the girls curls look really pretty i know when i use my diffusor my hair gets frizzy and just not pretty oh but i found it ..its called DevaFuser
DevaFuser and DevaCurl Spray Set at HSN.com

I've been looking into it all week actually on naturallycurly.com. All of the girls one there are talking about it. One person said it was hard to work with. My diffuser works fine for me, personally.......so long as I keep it on low. I'd rather save the $150.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 25, 2008)

It looks interesting!! Too bad I dont have enough hair to try it!!


----------

